# Wheel help...Campagnolo Shamal vs Dura Ace 24



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I want to get a pair of medium profile, good for everything wheels for my Cervelo RS. The bike came with heavy Shimano R500 wheels. I weigh 200 lbs and I cant find anything of their websites that speak to weight like I have on the other wheel makers.Hopefully they will work with a particular spoke count, etc. I am going to do clinchers but the Shamal wheels are available in a 2 way model that work for tubeless as well if I lean towards that in the future.
I will verify the weight concern before I order but does anyone have any input on one wheel or the other before I pull the trigger? Anything at the $1,000 price point Im missing?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Donn12 said:


> I want to get a pair of medium profile, good for everything wheels for my Cervelo RS. The bike came with heavy Shimano R500 wheels. I weigh 200 lbs and I cant find anything of their websites that speak to weight like I have on the other wheel makers.Hopefully they will work with a particular spoke count, etc. I am going to do clinchers but the Shamal wheels are available in a 2 way model that work for tubeless as well if I lean towards that in the future.
> I will verify the weight concern before I order but does anyone have any input on one wheel or the other before I pull the trigger? Anything at the $1,000 price point Im missing?


Many people (not only on Campagnolo drivetrain) own Shamals and like them, feel free to use the search box on the top left. I love mine. 

Wait a day or two and there will be recommendations on custom builds.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Make sure you look at the difference between (2013) Zonda, Eurus and Shamal before you lay down the cash. You could save a ton of money and not miss out on any real-world performance by going with the lower models.

I know you said medium profile but the Neutron Ultra would be my pick at 200lbs.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

I am partial to Campagnolo myself and thought long and hard about the Shamal 2-way fit, but ultimately passed, will wait for them to jump on the wider rim train. Went with HED Ardennes, they arrive this week. And they also make a "stallion" build.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

My LBS said I should get Zipp 303s for $2600....I never thought about aero wheels. Also should your wheels cost as much as your bike?!


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*Really?*

Dude,

Not trying to sound disrespectful, but unless you're grinding several hundred miles a week, or are a pro, or just are insanely rich, spending $2600 on wheels may not be your most prudent option. 
Have you thought about contacting one of the wheel builders on this board and letting them create a custom set of wheels given your size and the riding you do? I'd be willing to bet you'd save a ton of cash and end up with something that would rock your world for quite some time.
Never ridden Zipp's, and I'm sure they're incredible, but $2600 seems a tad steep for everything / everyday wheels. Just saying...


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Donn12 said:


> My LBS said I should get Zipp 303s for $2600....I never thought about aero wheels. Also should your wheels cost as much as your bike?!


$2600 for a pair of 303s??? Will he gold-plate them for you at that price? You could order them from CompetitiveCyclist at that price...

Anyway, on the Shamal's, they're probably the best damn wheels you can buy at that price point, bar none. If I remember correctly their weight limit is 220lbs, so you should be fine. You can get the standard (not the two-way fit model) if you don't want to go tubeless, which isn't worth the hassle, IMHO.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Donn; 
I've owned my Shamals for almost four years now without any hiccups. Super stiff wheels and relatively lightweight but a phenomenal build. I have about 7000 km and I have not needed to true them once yet. I weigh 185 on a good day and they have performed really well.
The nice thing too is that they are very easy to service yourself on a regular basis.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I got the Dura Ace C24s. Maiden voyage tomorrow!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Donn12 said:


> I got the Dura Ace C24s. Maiden voyage tomorrow!


I've had mine for a week. they're nice wheels.

I was hoping to feel a gigantic difference from the old Open Pro/Ultegra setup, but really didn't.

still like the DAs tho. no regrets.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Bikerjohn, any leads on how to service them (literature, video?). Would like to do that myself.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

cervelott said:


> Bikerjohn, any leads on how to service them (literature, video?). Would like to do that myself.


Sure thing; here you go. It's a You Tube link : 
Campagnolo Shamal, Eurus, Zonda, Hyperon, Bora, Neutron 2006 / 2009 - Complete hub overhaul - YouTube

Good luck; if you have any questions PM me....


----------



## bella26 (Aug 10, 2009)

I was lucky enough to be given a set of Shama Ultras as an early bday present last week. From the very first ride I noticed a marked improvement from my Fulcrum Racing 5s. At first I couldn't put my finger on just what it was but they just seemed more efficient. I pick up and sustain higher speeds so much better and in terms of climbing that first ride saw me beat 3 personal climbing records. I seem to be able to sustain a higher speed with a higher cadence on longer hill climbs.

Short story is I am very very pleased - oh and they look the bomb on my Wilier Gran Turismo


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Excellent John, many thanks!


----------

